# female betta fish care



## Sonny23

Hey everyone, new to the forums. My name is Sonny and i have been reading a lot before buying 4 female betta. I put them in and they were fine at first after about 30 minutes, one kept trying to attack another female betta. (i thought females are fine together) Any help? Im planning to buy more plants so each can have their own section. What can i do?


----------



## JKfish

You're going to want to add a few more females as well as plants, the suggested amount is around 6 females together, that way the agression is spread around.


----------



## dramaqueen

Hello and welcome to the forum. Here is a sticky that, http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/betta-fish-care/female-betta-sororities-29402/hopefully will answer some of your questions.


----------



## xxabc

How big is the tank? 

At first they will peck each other. They're trying to create a hierarchy(?) or pecking order ... i forget the term. However it's very common. This is how they establish who is the top female, etc etc. If they are still fighting each other (or major fins are ripped), then you should either return them and replace her with another (3 females is not recommended) or separate them.


----------



## Sonny23

Thank you very much! very very helpful thread and tips guys! I just bought 2 more females today and tomorrow im going to put them in a 10 gallon tank with all the stuff i have set up! thanks a lot !


----------



## Welsh

I never had any fighting with my females and I only have four so far. Make sure your tank has a lid. I literally lifted my lid yesterday to adjust the filter and seconds later I was looking at one of my females on my floor, I couldnt believe my eyes. lol. I knew they jumped but seriously I never expected to have a suicidal fish on my hands lol.


----------



## Sonny23

thanks for the heads up!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

You can keep females in community tanks you can keep groups of at least 3 they will squabble acsonily.


----------



## Aahnay

10 gallon? I believe thats too small for 6 fish, you need a 20 or 30?


----------



## LebronTheBetta

6 females is an OK amount.  They're just making their pecking order and just fighting for dominance at such. Plants, and tons of decorations will lessen the aggression. Lol, that rhymed.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Six females in a 10 gallon is fine. Female bettas are like cichlids, you want to overstock as it disperses aggression and stops individual fish from being targeted. The only downside to this, is that water quality is paramount, and you need a filter with plenty of room for biological filtration. 

You also definitely want to have as much cover as possible. This should cover all levels of the tank. I find tall plants, whether fake or live a much better alternative to caves and other artificial decorations.


----------



## betalover56

LebronTheBetta said:


> 6 females is an OK amount.  They're just making their pecking order and just fighting for dominance at such. Plants, and tons of decorations will lessen the aggression. Lol, that rhymed.


Lebron is avery handsome Betta ! let me know when you are breeding I should be ready to do a tank for my nephew by then!


----------



## betalover56

betalover56 said:


> Lebron is a very handsome Betta ! let me know when you are breeding I should be ready to do a tank for my nephew by then![bowls are for soup, not fish !;-)]


----------



## ellanwolf

Hello I'm new here my name is Jen.I have 2 female bettas they have there own tank.My questions is how big do female betta get??? I got three different answers


----------



## kevinap2

First, you may want to consider starting your own thread in the future. This is a very old thread, and it is usually considered rude to ask your own question in someone else's thread.

With that said, welcome to the forum! Do you mean that each betta has it's own tank, or that you have two in one tank? If you only have two in that tank, I would separate them immediately. Bettas are extremely territorial, even females, and they don't do well at all in pairs. Either that, or start a sorority with 4 or so more bettas, but this is not for the inexperienced fish keeper, or the faint of heart (even in a properly set up sorority, deaths can and do happen).

Females will end up being anywhere between 2" to 2 3/4" long. Some may be slightly shorter and some may be slightly longer, but most fall in this range.


----------

